# The identity?



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello sorry if this is posted in the wrong Forum!

I'm looking to Identify this tree? I'm getting about 3 tree's from my In-Laws, Box Elder, and a Russian Olive. But I cannot identify what this tree is.

Any and all help is welcomed with open arms!
(Also sorry about pictures quality. Phone Camera)









Tree in the center. Has thorns. Light Color Bark








The Insides.








Seed Pods.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like what we called Hawthorne as kids


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

The seed pods look like they come from the box elder


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

DST said:


> The seed pods look like they come from the box elder


That's what I thought about the pods. They were completely around the tree, and the only other tree's around it are Russian Olive. BUT I didn't think Box Elder looked anything like that or had thorns. Being these are the first tree's that I will be falling. 

I'm only used to grains, and not what the tree itself looks like.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Where are you located? Makes tree id a little easier. I bet it is a legume of some kind with the pod and thorns. I can't find my good id book, or I could help more.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Boxelder is thornless; Seeds with single seed and wings.... maple, boxelder, ash, other? 

Legumes, I think, are multi seed pods. When I heard "thorns" I wondered about it maybe being another olive, or buckthorn, or the legume black locust, but that's all wild guesses

Check the twigs. Are the buds on "opposite" or "alternate" sides? Any leaves still on the branches?


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Located in North-Eastern Oregon. In what would be known as the "Walla Walla Valley".

It is leaf-less right now.

I personally have not seen the tree yet. I may find more things out when I go to cut it.

I just talked and it sounds like it is alternate budding.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry guys! I was misinformed this is the correct pod.

The above pod is from a Box Elder

This is from the unknown tree.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

From the other part of Oregon.... Maybe we could trade some Myrtle wood for some Russian olive. I've never worked with that


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a good possibility! I'm actually making a move to Tillamook, and will (hopefully) be taking my lumber and tools with me!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.audubonguides.com/categories/Trees/text/tree_families.html

The tech term for the "wings" on those seeds is "Samara". Suggest searching the above file for that term to help narrow the ID.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Honey Locust?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

A fine guess, but those seeds are not from a locust. Locust pods have multiple seeds per pod. These buggers look like they've got a single seed per wing, configured as a pair, or "paired samara" in botany-speak.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah hopefully this weekend I'll be able to make it over there to take more pictures. It has the characteristics of both locusts and maples (I seem to think). I may have to wait for leaves to grow to actually find out.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay guys. Just went and looked at the tree. It is a Locust. Non-Domestic with Alternative type seeding.

The tree's almost connected to some kind of maple, it's to thin though I'll just wait for it to grow.

Thanks you everyone for the help.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Should be fun turning them into something! The paired wings must be from the maple


----------

